# 3 breeding pairs



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I currently have 3 pairs set up for breeding. Pair 1 is Pearl and paulie. They already have 4 eggs and another maybe tonight. They had 2 clutches last year and had 4 babies each time. 

Pair 2 is Spike and Tillie they have been together since November and I just put up a nestbox last friday. 

Pair 3 is Mr. and Mrs. Green and they been together about 2 weeks. I just put up there nestbox. He has been singing to her. He has been in the nestbox and she wants to go in but he will not let her. Do you think it is to soon for the nestbox? Or is this normal behavour? 

Also wondering what the largest clutch of babies that anyones gotten? Just wondering.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The largest I had hatch was five, but the largest I had laid was nine. At least so far anyways. Maybe he doesn't think the nest is ready for her yet? Not sure thought. Good luck with your babies!


----------



## amue155 (Oct 13, 2010)

He is working the box for her, he will postition the bedding how he wants it to present it to her and he just wants it perfect before she comes inthe box. No leave the box, this is pretty normal. If it goes on for a prolonged peroid of time (like a week or more) then I would be concerned that they just arent compatible at this time. 
Largest clutch hatch was 5, and largest clutch lay was 12.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Also wondering what the largest clutch of babies that anyones gotten? Just wondering. *
*------------------------------------------*

The most chicks I have had at one time were 9. This is a pix of a first time Mama. She would not incubate the eggs until all were laid. In doing, so ALL hatched within hours of each other the same day. But aside from this hen the average clutches have been 3-7 chicks.

The most eggs (which were fertile and had to foster excess eggs under other pairs) was a grey split pied hen that laid 42 eggs for her first clutch. 36 of them hatched, many were fostered.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll leave it up for a while and see what happens. She really wants in but he will not let her yet. He seems to be busy at work in there. I have had other breeding pairs and they all seem to let her in right away after the male went in. 

Most babies I have had is 5 and 6 eggs. srtiel wow 42 eggs!!!! Didn't know that was possible.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Here are 2 pictures of Paulie and Pearl's babies from last clutch. 








Baby from last clutch looks just like Mom







Baby from last clutch looks just like Dad


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wow they are gorgeous!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Here are pictures of my other 2 pairs*







Mr. Green







Mrs. Green







Spike







Tillie


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are all gorgeous


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank You!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

congrats on the eggs...hope they hatch soon.
wow 42 eggs ,oh boy! Susanne
my pair laid 4 first clutch,none hatched
2nd clutch 2 hatched ,so far out of 5 eggs...but if there are more to hatch it would be only one more because 2 of 5 are infertile.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well looks like it well be 5 eggs. For Paulie and Pearl. So it will be 18 days on the 10th. I can't wait. 

My other to pairs have been in and out of there nest box but still nothing. Playing the waiting game.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yay hope you get lots of cute little babies hatching


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I looked in Paulie and pearls nestbox yesterday and there where still 5 eggs. I looked today and there where 6. Her 5th egg was laid on the 18th of January. Also I caught them mating again. Now I am wondering if they started a second clutch before this one is even hatched. Last year they waited tell the youngest was hatched. Any thoughts? I may just have to wait and see if she lays another in 2 days.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Have you candled the eggs to see if they were fertile? Sometimes if they are not the pair will start another clutch.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I just moved and can't find my flash light. I'll look for it today and check the eggs tomorrow to see how many are fertile. Just from the lighting down there though it looks like a few are fertile.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You can also look at the eggs to see what they look like. Click on the thumbnails for a larger view.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Hers is a picture of the eggs*

Some with flash some without. I think 4 fertile 1 infertile and 1 I don't know as it was laid.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Compairing to pics it looks 4 are fertile


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I think the one in the middle at the bottom was just laid. So I'll check that later in the week.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I was gonna say 4 good, one undetermined. Its always so hard to wait, I end up checking mine everyday to see if I can see any little baby veins. I'm so bad and impatient!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I would suggest you candle the ones you think are good. To me the colors of all of them just are not right. If fertile they should be a denser colored white. http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/#!cpZZ6QQtppZZ24


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Must be the flash, 4 are fertile.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I marked all the eggs. I'd candle 1 and 2 to see what is going on.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Paulie and Pearl have 7 eggs. Looks like one is starting to hatch as a piece is missing. I am so excited. I just love watching them grow. How long does it normally take a chick to fully hatch. I seem to always catch them when they are already hatched.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If it has started to cut out it should not take long (click on pix's for a larger view) If that hole stays the same size for several hours there might be a chance that the chick could be trapped: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/assist-hatches.html

Good luck and keep us posted. Hopefully real soon you'll have a little fluffball


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for your help srtiels. Guess I was wrong about the crack in the egg. It was dirt. lol. I pulled the eggs and candled the 4 and they look good. 2 I am not sure, to early and one infertile. I should have a baby anytime unless the infertile one was first. I never bother to number them. This pair have always had health chicks and they really get upset when I check the nestbox. I like to just take a quick peek and leave them alone. then when I see a baby I check to make sure evrything is ok. Thanks again and I'll post pictures when they hatch.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*1 little baby*

Paulie and pearl have a baby. I am so excited.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY for the first baby!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yay Congrats on the baby!!!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

congrats on your new addition
there is more to come


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I woke up this morning and there where 2 babies. I checked on them tonight and they look nice and healthy. Cute like white balls of fluff. I'll try to take a picture soon.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yes cant wait for some pics


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Me either....I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is some pics of the babies I took last night. I was suprised to see 3 babies and 5 eggs. I know 1 is infertile, but could still have 4 fertile. That be a nice first clutch. They only had 4 each time last year.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Wow!...they all look nice, fluffy and healthy  Congratulations on the new chicks.

You might want to remove the empty shells from the hatched chicks. In rare instances these shells can slip over another egg and prevent it from hatching out.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll do that, thank.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww what little cuties


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Very adorable


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

What was it you where looking for Sarah, a white faced cinnamon male?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

well i was hoping for a male yes....and yes whiteface cinnamon. I am assuming that because both parents are whiteface cinnamons that the babies will be whiteface cinnamon as well? Although im still learning about mutations so please correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes they'll all be whitefaced cinnamons. Last year they had 8 babies and they had 4 Whitefaced cinnamon pearl females, 3 whitefaced cinnamon pied males and 1 whitefaced cinnamon male.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just checked the other nestboxes and Mr and Mrs Green have 1 egg.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

okay cool :thumbu: I dont particularly care if i get pied or regular whiteface cinammon. Both are gorgeous


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I checked the nestbox and candled the other eggs. Looks like only 1 more is fertile. I'll leave them there for the babies. I should get 1 more baby tomorrow or in 3 days.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*baby # 4*

Just checked the nestbox and baby number 4 has hatched. He looks good. So excited.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY for baby #4...such a good clutch!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well my other pair Mr. and Mrs. Green have 2 eggs. I am not sure if these are fertile, as I have only caught them mating a few times and well he looked like he wasn't sure how to do it. lol. If there fertile I'll be surprised. lol. It this pairs first time. She is 2 and he is 5years old. They both been in and out of the nestbox. 

Still no sign of eggs from Spike and Tillie. There interested in the nestbox though.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I was told it takes a few times for them to get it right...maybe you'll get one or two fertile eggs from them!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*1 more fertile egg*

I just checked the babies and they are doing great. I also checked the eggs and surprise surprise 1 of the eggs is fertile. Not sure when it will hatch. Next week sometime I am guessing.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I have decided I'll pull the 4 oldest babies when the last egg hatches. It should hatch next week sometime. These babies will be so much bigger and I don't want the smallest to get stomped on. Also I am going to leave the parents with the last one and just handle it everyday. I have always pulled them at 2 weeks. I'd like to see the diffference in co-parenting. I also think I may keep the smallest of this clutch and one from a unrelated clutch. To breed in the future.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Debbie05 said:


> Well I have decided I'll pull the 4 oldest babies when the last egg hatches. It should hatch next week sometime. These babies will be so much bigger and I don't want the smallest to get stomped on. Also I am going to leave the parents with the last one and just handle it everyday. I have always pulled them at 2 weeks. I'd like to see the diffference in co-parenting. I also think I may keep the smallest of this clutch and one from a unrelated clutch. To breed in the future.


Why keep the Smallest? Wouldn't it be more beneficial to keep a larger bird to keep up the size of chicks? Also in hopes of if you rehome the smallest it wouldn't be used as a breeder


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Why keep the Smallest? Wouldn't it be more beneficial to keep a larger bird to keep up the size of chicks? Also in hopes of if you rehome the smallest it wouldn't be used as a breeder*
*----------------------------------------------------*

I think she meant the smallest, being the one that is going to hatch. But, even if not, the selection of which one to keep should not be decided exclusively on size alone. The selection should lean more towards which chick shows the best conformation, feather quality, and other desirable traits aside from size.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Would the disposition of the chick's attitude also be a factor? I'm looking to keep one of my chicks this next season and I want to make sure I keep him for the right reasons.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Roxy...Yes...disposition is a very good deciding factor, especially if you are breeding for the pet qualities. Even if not for the pet qualities, a gentle dispostion is a postive trait to have  Disposition is an inheritable trait


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I ment I am keeping the youngest. Calm down. lol. All my babies are healthy. Just keeping the YOUNGEST for my daughter as a pet. Then another for my other daughter from another clutch. To breed later on, maybe. All my birds are pets and only breed 2 times a year. Just thought I'd keep the co-parent raised to see the different in behavour. If it is less friendly then a handraised.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Mr and Mrs Green*

Well Mr and Mrs Green have 4 eggs now. I am wondering if any are fertile. They have both been taking turns sitting on them. I watch Mrs Green chase him back to the nest. It was very funny. 

How long should I leave them there if they are not fertile? Should I leave them tell she pushes them away? It is there first clutch so is it unusual for them all to be infertile? My other pairs I got as a mated pairs and have never had this problem.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

There may be one or two eggs that are fertile, after five days you could candle the eggs to see if they're fertile or not. But even if they aren't you should leave them until they abandon them, because otherwise she'll just lay more and this could put a strain on her.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

That's what I thought. That's what I do with the budgies. Thanks


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well sad news. I guess I spoke to soon. I checked the nestbox this morning and the youngest baby died during the night. Not sure what happened as it had a full crop. I am thinking it got crushed . I did have a night light for them. This is the first chic I have lost. So sad. The other 3 are getting very big. Still 1 egg to hatch.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh man that sucks  Best of luck! Hopefully theres no more losses.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*New pics of the babies*


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yay pictures! aww their all so adorable  and they get so big so fast....and that cute little spikey crest.....im in love :blush: their beautiful


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Lets hope 1 is a little male Sarah. lol. 2 where 1 week on friday and 1 was a week yesterday. I love there little mohawk. lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yes fingers crossed how will you know which ones are male? through the parents genetics?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lots of white fuzzies!!! I love it!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll have to watch behaviour. hopefully I will be able to tell that way.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

ohhhh okay, thanks p.s in another thread i just got word from srtiels that Aeros wing flights suggest he is male so even if you dont get a male or cant tell who is male i still might take a female or unknown sex chick off of you.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds good. Are you thinking you may want to breed 1 day?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

maybe years away....in the near future though no....im still a student so i have school and part time work to worry about....if i get a female i will be trying to prevent breeding as much as i can


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well this pair with the babies is very good. If I put up a nestbox they breed. If no nestbox they will not breed. I think they read all the books. lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

haha they mustve  Im glad their such good parents


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

They really are that's why I was so surprised the smallest died. It was well fed.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well babies are doing great. Oldest 2 are 2 weeks old and I am going to leave them with parents tell next week. Last egg should hatch soon. 

My other pair Mr. and Mrs Green have 6 eggs. I think she may lay another. I hope they have at least 1 fertile. How long will they sit on them if none fertile? 

I had to take Spike and Tillie's nestbox down last week as he was just playing in there. I thought maybe they need A little more time.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It depends, they can feel the heart through the shell so they may sit on them until almost the full 21 days.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pics of the babies*










Not sure what is going on but I can't seem to upload any more. It keeps giving me a error message.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well that baby is a cutie nonetheless!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well Thanks. I tried my other coputer and same thing. I'll try later to post the others.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Baby's picture*








Seems to only let me post 1 picture at a time.
Sorry that's the same picture. lol
One of the babies eyes look redish in the light.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Here they all are*















This is the one that eyes look red in the light


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

God their so cute! all spikey with food all over their faces


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Mr and Mrs Green*

Well none of Mr and Mrs Green eggs are fertile. I notice this morning that they where not sitting on them. Oh well I had the feeling they wouldn't be fertile. Maybe Mr Green will get it right next time. lol I'll watch to see if they go back in the nestbox. 


Paulie and pearls last fetile egg is DIS. I removed the egg as they pushed it away. I am now handfeeding the babies. I am not going to remove the nestbox as they are mating again and I don't want her to lay on the bottom of the cage.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

SOOOO cute! Little baby raptors! A suggestion that was given to me was to let a new pair watch an experienced pair mate (weird I know) so that they get the idea of what they're supposed to do. I did this with Mudflap (like he really had any choice, tiels are not discreet when mating) and he managed to get it right a couple times his first time, not all but at three times he did. Good luck!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well when they abandon the eggs I'll try moving them down next to the other 2 pairs. Maybe Paulie can teach them what to do. lol. They sure aren't shy that's for sure. lol


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*New pics of the babies*

Here is some new pics of the babies. They are 3 weeks old. They are getting so cute. 








You looking at me!!!!!







Where the food lady, enough with the pics already!!!







Wait get my good side!!!







Can't believe she stuck us in a bowl. What's with that.







Smile!!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww they are so cute  I might bird nap them lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awwww their so cute  and not naked anymore


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

They sure have grown alot 

It looks like one is a WF cinnamon pearl pied.

The red you saw in the eyes when they were younger is because they were cinnamons and the pupil of the eye is wine colored when it back light.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Any way to tell the sex? I think the other 2 areWF cinnamon pieds. 1 is little darker though.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is mom a visual cinnamon or a visual pearl or both? If mom is only a visual cinnamon and not pearl, then the WF cinnamon pearl is a girl. The other two could be either or if mom is a visual cinnamon.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Mom is a WF cinnamon pearl and Dad is a WF cinnamon pied.


Little Pic looks just like Mom,
Dad looks like the second baby down on the right.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Paulie and pearl mating again*

After I pulled the babies last week I moved Paulie and Pearl in with Spike and Tille and put up 2 nestbox. They are in a big cage. I was hoping Paulie and Pearl might encourage Spike and Tillie. Well Paulie and Pearl where Mating again. I have always separated my pairs. Will they be ok with both pairs in the same cage with babies? They get along well. I keep them all together when not mating.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hmm, that makes the babies harder to sex because they can be either or. As to your other question, they should be fine. The only time there are problems is when there aren't enough nest boxes up and they start fighting over nest boxes but since you have 2 then they have no need to fight. As long as the nest box openings aren't very close to each other there shouldn't be any issues.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I have Spike and Tillie with Paulie and Pearl. I was watching them today and noticed Tillie trying to cozy up to Paulie. Paulie and pearl are a bonded pair that just had 3 babies. There starting on ther second clutch. Well would Paulie mate with both hens? Hoping not. lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't know...Snowball is bonded to Hershey and will only mate with her, but I've caught Hershey mating with Fuzzy a time or two so I have no idea. If you do catch him doing that, you could always put them in cages right next to each other...


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

My babies where already picking at the millet this morning. They also llike the toys. Although the one was scared of the bell. It was very cute. 

Paulie and pearl have another egg. First egg of second clutch.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY for more fuzzies! And its so cute when they start playing with toys!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well the oldest baby is 30 days and had it first flight today. I was a little surprised as all my other babies never took there first flight tell after 5 weeks. They have all been picking at the food I left in the bottom of the cage. I am still handfeeding 3 times a day. They are growing so fast.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awesome! I love hearing updates on the babies!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well all three babies are flying. I was feeding 3 ttimes a day but they are not taking much so am going to start feeding 2 times a day. They are eating some fresh foods, seeds and pellets. Any good ideas on what other peoples babies like to eat?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Mine like corn, broccoli, spinach, and eggs!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Mine to and I buy frozen mixed vegtables and mix with rice. I haven't tried egg yet, I'll give them some today. Thanks.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spike and Tillie*

Well after months of them being together and then I moved them in with my experienced pair I caught them mating and he didn't fall off. lol. He got it right. Now I am hopping for some fertile eggs.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww bless good luck


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh but once Paulie heard them he came charging out of his nestbox to get in on the action. lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha lol


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

This is baby #1 He is the oldest.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Baby #2


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

And last baby #3 is the youngest and is 31 days. They are all eatting lots and I am down to 2 feedings a day. Sometimes they don't seem to even want much.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

wow their all gorgeous!!!  I think you could use wing spot sexing on the pieds couldnt you?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am not sure so if anyone can help me with sexing I'll take some more pics. I am thinking #1 is male and maybe #2 . I think #3 is female. Any help would be great.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

well im no help....maybe if you go to the thread on wing spot sexing or someone else can help. I just know its going to be hard to choose just one because they all turned out beautiful


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I really do just love them all. lol. #1 loves to play with the toys and is usually the first to try something new. #2 is a pearl and I love pearl but #3 is so soft I could pat all day. They are all so friendly. My girls and I have been spending more time playing with them. I'll be sad to see them go.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

haha number 1 sounds like the brave one....flying first and first to try new stuff!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

As soon as I walk to the cage they all come flying to the door. Is it ever cute.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww sounds adorable.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*help with sexing*

In case they can be sexed using wing spots. 









BABY #1







BABY #2







BABY #3


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Those are awesome wing pics Im sure theyll help with sexing! Is baby #3 just a normal whiteface cinnamon? Im not an expert but I think #3 is a boy, number#2 maybe female, and cant quite tell for sure #1 lol hopefully someone who has more experience can tell for sure


----------



## Hu511 (Jan 9, 2011)

is #1 pearl? I think I've red somewhere that you can't use wing spot sexing with pearls


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd say #1 is female, #3 is a male, and Not sure on #2 what were the parents again?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol to join in ha ha i say 1 and 2 female and 3 male


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

well baby #3 is mine and my moms favourite baby so if hes a boy that works out great for me as I wanted a boy


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

So you have decided? Well I have to say he is so soft. I could pat him al day. lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes I think so I showed my mom the pictures and we both just kind of gravitated towards baby #3. So cute Now im thinking of names! thats awesome that hes so cuddly.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well Sarah baby 3 hatched Valentines Day. So how about Cupid.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

well I was going to stick with chocolate bar names....but I like cupid especially since he hatched on valentines day! haha that is too cute! Aero and Cupid! Has a good ring to it  Thanks Debbie excellent name idea!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Or Valentine but i think your right and Aero and Cupid sounds good together. Is Aero a female?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Haha im not sure I pinned him down the other day to check his wings and he doesnt have spots( unless im just not seeing them) on the wings closest to his body which means male but alot of people have said his behaviour is femaleish behaviour......So hes got some tail feathers coming back in from a moult that im hoping will tell me for sure.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Bath time*

Well the 2 oldest babies are 6 weeks today and the youngest will be 6 weeks Monday. They had a shower today and they seem to like the water. There tail feathers get so dirty.

Parents Pearl and Paulie just put there nestbox back as I moved them to a new room. More light and a little quiter.

Spike and Tillie have 3 egg. Not sure if fertile but hopping for at least 1. This is there first clutch. 

Mr. and Mrs Green's second clutch is infertile. I am leaving them alone and will remove nestbox when they abandon the eggs. I don't want her to lay more infertile eggs. I may try a new male at a later date. Any ideas?


----------

